# Can I use a Powerpack to keep my battery charged?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Powerpack 110 for emergency starting. It has an output for charging via a cigarette lighter socket. Although my van is fully charged at the moment, if I plugged in the Powerpack to keep my van fully charged would it cause damage to the battery or is there some safety device built in to the Powerpack to prevent over-charging. I have long since lost the instructions so cannot check.
As my van is permanently on charge for the leisure batteries, it would seem possible to use the Powerpack in this way, taking power from the vans mains sockets.
Alan


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

I Have a Powerpack 200 and would also be interested in the response to this thread.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know about power packs but what is required is an intelligent trickle charge. I would have thought a power pack, especially via a cigarette lighter socket, may not provide that. 

The cigarette lighter circuit may also depend on the ignition being on.

Others will know more about power packs and their suitability.

I would fit a battery master and let the onboard charger do the job, Alan.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

erneboy said:


> The cigarette lighter circuit may also depend on the ignition being on.
> .


Of Coures you are right ... Sounds like the end of that little idea then LOL.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

On Halford's website in FAQ's for the 100 model, someone has asked whether it can be used as a battery charger and the answer is "This is a power pack and not a battery charger." Might just be that they are trying to sell a battery charger as well! As for cigarette lighter sockets, some are through the ignition and some not.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

A powerpack is just another 12V battery in a fancy box. To charge a 12V battery you need at least 13.8 preferably over 14V.

The battery in a power pack is designed to give a high output for a very short period to jump start a flat engine battery.

So basically the short answer is No!!!!




Trevor


----------

